# Bluetooth Retrofit in 2007?



## jog2beach (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good kit to retrofit bluetooth into a 2007 Mini Cooper? I have the multi-function steering wheel, but no navigation. 

Maybe, I ought to just opt for the device on the sun visor...

Thanks.


----------



## bimmernav (May 30, 2007)

The factory bluetooth is an option. But without navigation you will need a little control pad to operate the controls which is part of the no nav kits

Mini Bluetooth


----------



## sjdennis (Jan 30, 2007)

jog2beach said:


> Does anyone know of a good kit to retrofit bluetooth into a 2007 Mini Cooper? I have the multi-function steering wheel, but no navigation.
> 
> Maybe, I ought to just opt for the device on the sun visor...
> 
> Thanks.


We have an 'O7 with a nifty little Garmin Nuvi GPS unit mounted just left of the steering column. It has built in bluetooth for our phones and works very well.

Cost $1,000 installed at the mini dealer. The factory nav is a $2100 option and looks a little awkward in the giant speedo IMO.


----------

